# Where and how to find healthy well-tempered gsd



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello everyone. Just joined the community and I'm looking forward to learning from all of you. 
I was raised with German shepherds and spend a large portion of my adolescents training and working these dogs with wonderful results. But one thing that plagued my dogs were pretty severe health issues. At an early age the dogs developed hip issues, one dog had consistent allergic reactions and terrible skin as a result of every food choice. We cycled different foods and feeding cycles along with lots of different recommendations of supplementation to help combat these health issues. Another one suffered constant ear infections. I spent more money on what the dogs ate than what I ate...
Yes the dogs were groomed appropriately and regularly, had very comfortable living arrangements and were well taken care of. These dogs were gotten from local breeders and multiple vets recommended never get a dog from those breeders again. Because apparently these were not uncommon issues from these breeders.

I have been doing an obsessive amount of research because I am now at the stage of my life where I want to get my own gsd for my own home. I keep finding conflicting information on what accreditations matter, akc, sv, vdh... and everybody claims their dogs are the best. Which is exactly what we heard when I was a kid getting our earlier dogs.
I now live in the desert and think a short/tight sable coat might handle the heat better. But the coat is much lower on the priority list. I am interested in getting solid recommendations on truly reputable breeders that are not breeding for size or a specific coat. I'm looking for a healthy maybe working line German Shepherd that could also do well as a active pet. I understand that can be a little conflicting. I am very interested in hearing from you folks who consistently produces healthy companions. Names or links would be great. Thank you for your time sorry for the long post.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you looking for breeders within a specific state or location?


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

Bramble said:


> Are you looking for breeders within a specific state or location?


Not really. Traveling is easy for me. I currently live in Arizona. So if there's a great recommendation in the southwest that be nice, but I'm open to pretty much wherever.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Off the top of my head, sportwaffen is in Indianapolis, wildhaus is in Michigan, Scarberry is in Ohio, vohne liche in peru indiana sells puppy's that aren't quite military or K9 grade, is cobra racer still breeding, If I remember correctly he is southern US, lee hough was on here is she still around. I am sure there are more breeders on here I just can't recall all of them. But any of these should be able to provide you what you want.


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

cdwoodcox said:


> Off the top of my head, sportwaffen is in Indianapolis, wildhaus is in Michigan, Scarberry is in Ohio, vohne liche in peru indiana sells puppy's that aren't quite military or K9 grade, is cobra racer still breeding, If I remember correctly he is southern US, lee hough was on here is she still around. I am sure there are more breeders on here I just can't recall all of them. But any of these should be able to provide you what you want.


Excellent! Thank you, I will start digging into those names. Always looking to learn as much as I can and get more involved with the community.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

T17 is in Northern Cali, but I dont believe there are any breedings planned at this time. @mycobraracr ?
Lee Hough would be @wolfstraum but I don't believe there is anything planned? Maybe in the fall? Try Marsha at Traumwolfen as well.


----------



## EllZuni (May 31, 2019)

Iaba04 said:


> Hello everyone. Just joined the community and I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.
> I was raised with German shepherds and spend a large portion of my adolescents training and working these dogs with wonderful results. But one thing that plagued my dogs were pretty severe health issues. At an early age the dogs developed hip issues, one dog had consistent allergic reactions and terrible skin as a result of every food choice. We cycled different foods and feeding cycles along with lots of different recommendations of supplementation to help combat these health issues. Another one suffered constant ear infections. I spent more money on what the dogs ate than what I ate...
> Yes the dogs were groomed appropriately and regularly, had very comfortable living arrangements and were well taken care of. These dogs were gotten from local breeders and multiple vets recommended never get a dog from those breeders again. Because apparently these were not uncommon issues from these breeders.
> 
> ...


As a general rule, start with breeders that are recognized by a major kennel club (though this in itself doesn’t necessarily mean they are reputable) tests for DM (*Degenerative myelopathy), *rates hips and elbows, let’s you meet their dogs, and provides a significant line history. Though I’m not nearly as knowledgeable as lots of others on this site, this was advice given to me too.


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> T17 is in Northern Cali, but I dont believe there are any breedings planned at this time. @mycobraracr ?
> Lee Hough would be @wolfstraum but I don't believe there is anything planned? Maybe in the fall? Try Marsha at Traumwolfen as well.


Thanks! I'll reach out to them.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We get our German Shepherds from local shelters. They are evaluated for health and temperament before we even see them. The information posted with them details any information such as allergies or required medication. I don't know if we are exceptionally lucky or what but, with one exception, they have all been wonderful dogs. The exception was poor Ellie, that no one wanted because she was difficult but she did turn out to be a nice dog, just totally inept at being a pet. We had her 10 years. Jake was my best friend, Lucky, (the chicken thief) the sweetest dog ever, Buck the athlete was just fun all the time, Elke is my sweetie and Duke is just the biggest clown. We prefer adults dogs because puppies are a lot of work, so, for us, the shelter is the best source. Please consider visiting your local shelters and seeing who is available and would be thrilled to get a loving home and owner.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Did a little research and found this fella over at the Maricopa County shelter on Petfinder.com He looks like a sweetie pie.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> We get our German Shepherds from local shelters. They are evaluated for health and temperament before we even see them. The information posted with them details any information such as allergies or required medication. I don't know if we are exceptionally lucky or what but, with one exception, they have all been wonderful dogs. The exception was poor Ellie, that no one wanted because she was difficult but she did turn out to be a nice dog, just totally inept at being a pet. We had her 10 years. Jake was my best friend, Lucky, (the chicken thief) the sweetest dog ever, Buck the athlete was just fun all the time, Elke is my sweetie and Duke is just the biggest clown. We prefer adults dogs because puppies are a lot of work, so, for us, the shelter is the best source. Please consider visiting your local shelters and seeing who is available and would be thrilled to get a loving home and owner.


You have been exceptionally lucky and must live in an area with an abundance of available German Shepherds. Most people are not that fortunate. I was heavily involved with rescue, and only stopped after adopting two rescues over a period of several years. My dogs became part of my family but one was a fear biter and the other is a mix. I no longer recommend rescuing unless someone happens to run across a very good adoptable dog.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Iaba04 said:


> Hello everyone. Just joined the community and I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.
> I was raised with German shepherds and spend a large portion of my adolescents training and working these dogs with wonderful results. But one thing that plagued my dogs were pretty severe health issues. At an early age the dogs developed hip issues, one dog had consistent allergic reactions and terrible skin as a result of every food choice. We cycled different foods and feeding cycles along with lots of different recommendations of supplementation to help combat these health issues. Another one suffered constant ear infections. I spent more money on what the dogs ate than what I ate...
> Yes the dogs were groomed appropriately and regularly, had very comfortable living arrangements and were well taken care of. These dogs were gotten from local breeders and multiple vets recommended never get a dog from those breeders again. Because apparently these were not uncommon issues from these breeders.
> 
> ...


Sent PM!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> Did a little research and found this fella over at the Maricopa County shelter on Petfinder.com He looks like a sweetie pie.
> 
> View attachment 572206


What is his temperament and history? I just checked my favorite rescue (I still support them even though I don‘t adopt now). Every available dog that looked promising was either “not good with people or cats or dogs.” “Must be the only dog in the home.” ”Is enthusiastic, likes to jump and could use training.” ”Should not be around children.” I didn‘t find one dog out of about 50 that has a solid temperament, is trained in basics, or can go everywhere. Many dogs are said to be purebred but are obviously mixes.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_What is his temperament and history? _
It was necessary to go a little further and ask about the dog. Being as I have no intentions of actually adopting him, I left that to someone interested in adopting. It's been my experience that shelters go overboard when it comes to recommendations. Elke was the Terror of the Shelter (a jumping, nipping, pulling, scratching she-devil) but she is the sweetest girl/dog we've ever had. She has never shown us any of those behaviors. Lucky was thrown out of a neighboring county because he was an escape artist that scaled a 6 foot fence to eat the neighbors chickens. He never wandered out of our unfenced yard. He loved to walk on a leash. When evaluating a dog I don't pay a whole lot of mind to the warnings. And most shelters have a 7 day return policy so it's not that awful to take a gamble on a pup. We have never returned one, although Ellie was doubtful for awhile. But she had already been in 3 shelters in 18 mos so we wanted to give her a chance. And she was labeled, 'no children' because a child had cut the tip of her ear off....


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> Off the top of my head, sportwaffen is in Indianapolis, wildhaus is in Michigan, Scarberry is in Ohio, vohne liche in peru indiana sells puppy's that aren't quite military or K9 grade, is cobra racer still breeding, If I remember correctly he is southern US, lee hough was on here is she still around. I am sure there are more breeders on here I just can't recall all of them. But any of these should be able to provide you what you want.


If you are going to get a dog from VLK in Indiana (Vohne Liche Kennels), make sure you visit and pick the dog that connects with you. They typically have several available as they have as many as 400 dogs there at a time. Louise is a good guy and will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Theishof German Shepherds in Idaho. Heidi is a USCA performance and conformation judge, USCA breed warden, and promotes a dog that is balanced, not extreme in structure and temperament. She breeds primarily showline dogs, sometimes crosses with a working line dog.


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Did a little research and found this fella over at the Maricopa County shelter on Petfinder.com He looks like a sweetie pie.
> 
> View attachment 572206


Really appreciate you looking out for these guys. He is adorable. I have been looking around at shelters, I have gotten two other dogs from shelters back in the day, but given all the health issues I've dealt with the German shepherds specifically, I'm going to try a reputable breeder this time around to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

justde said:


> Theishof German Shepherds in Idaho. Heidi is a USCA performance and conformation judge, USCA breed warden, and promotes a dog that is balanced, not extreme in structure and temperament. She breeds primarily showline dogs, sometimes crosses with a working line dog.


I'll take a look. Thank you!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ask for personal references from families that have already have purchased puppies. Preferably some a few years old, to discuss health and character. Meet older dogs at the breeders. We picked up our first pup, her 14 year grandsire obviously healthy welcomed us. She's 10 now and still very active.


----------



## Iaba04 (Apr 15, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> Ask for personal references from families that have already have purchased puppies. Preferably some a few years old, to discuss health and character. Meet older dogs at the breeders. We picked up our first pup, her 14 year grandsire obviously healthy welcomed us. She's 10 now and still very active.


Great advice. What breeder did you go through?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Find a local clubs and shows talk to people see there dogs get an idea of what you like. When you narrow down breeders visit them in person. Meet the dogs. Its fairly easy to reach out with social media and ask some people who purchased dogs from the breeder you are interested in and or a particular breeding about their experience with the breeder you are interested in regards to health and temperament.


----------

